# Firing pin block solution for stinging trigger finger?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

As I posted here a few days ago I had a problem with my finger stinging when shooting my Rami. Contacted Mike at CZ and he said it may be something as simple as changing the firing pin block, which he was sending out to me asap. Pretty cool on his part I must say. Anybody have any thoughts on this possible fix. I really don't know much about the internal working of guns. I am just a point and shoot kind of guy and I know my limits when tinkering and will probably need a smith to change it out for me. So I'd like to hear from some of you in the know about why changing it may tame the trigger vibration which is causing the stinging in my finger.


----------

